# Fotosuche



## gilldex (29. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein Foto welches wiefolgt aussehen sollte: http://www.i4donline.net/june04/images/road.jpg
Dieses Bild ist völlig in Ordnung aber es ist leider s/w. Kennt jemand solch ein BIld in Farbe und mit möglichst hoher  Auflösung?

Ich danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## pflo (29. April 2006)

Hallo,
bei Googles Bildersuche habe ich ein paar gefunden, die sind zwar nicht genau wie das Original, dafür aber in hoher Auflösung und dazu ganz nett anzuschauen


----------



## Leugim (30. April 2006)

Ich bin mir sicher auf 
http://www.photocase.com
ein solches bild gefunden zu haben...


----------

